# need a new setup for jigging



## smooth seas (Feb 23, 2010)

My current setup for jigging is an penn silverado 8000 sv on a ugly stik tiger lite jigging rod with 80# braid with a 100# 2' steel cable but im always getting broke off or the paint is coming off the jigs. What is your solution to repainting the jigs and what do i need to change about my setup on the jigs? thanks for any advice.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You don't need to repaint just use reflective tape on the sides. What are you getting cut off with? Rigs, wrecks, toothy critters?


----------



## smooth seas (Feb 23, 2010)

didnt think about using reflective tape thats a great idea, were getting cut off by those toothy kings they chew it slap in two as well as the string that attaches the hooks to the o-ring.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

smooth seas said:


> didnt think about using reflective tape thats a great idea, were getting cut off by those toothy kings they chew it slap in two as well as the string that attaches the hooks to the o-ring.


 
Kings are so stupid there is really nothing you can do to be 100 % fool proof. I tried the tyger wire and it didn't work 100% either. When the kings move in thick I just go to el cheapo jigs because you are going to sacrifice some to the wreckless fish.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

http://lurepartsonline.com/cart.php?m=product_list&c=1414


----------



## smooth seas (Feb 23, 2010)

ok well you told me about those jigs from jonson wang, there alot cheaper than the ones around here. I also promised you a fishing trip for it and its still on so around a month or so ill be ready. Wont be able to go the first weekend but definitely the second one im going. Ill send you a pm when were gonna go the day before. We always put in at joes bayou.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Didn't the wire cut down on your bites too? It cut my bites in half at least, then speed jigging is tough enough and then to not get as many bites makes it even harder.


----------



## smooth seas (Feb 23, 2010)

yeah it did cut my break-offs by half compared to my flurocarbon just wondering if there was any better way to rig them up, im ready for the month of june to get here.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

smooth seas said:


> yeah it did cut my break-offs by half compared to my flurocarbon just wondering if there was any better way to rig them up, im ready for the month of june to get here.


There is no better way that I'm aware of.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

I tried the wire rig but nill hook ups on my targeted species...I just move on when the toothy critters show...Last year a stupid shark hit my jig...fought him for 30 minutes and got my expensive butterfly jig back.
Should've just cut him off early in the fight as after I got my jig back I was done jiging for the day...lol

















Oops, I thought the shark pic still had my jig in its mouth when the pic was taken...

Jimmy


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

For some reason sharks love butterfly jigs. I have caught and landed a bunch just to get my jigs back too.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I fought a 100 + lber shark a few days ago for over an hour on my tyrnos 10 with a light action trevala. Just couldn't get his heavy butt up!! I knew it was a shark for the last 30 mins but I wanted my favorite pink flat side butterfly back. Finally get him boatside and as I reach for the jig CHOMP. He swims off with my jig in his mouth. That's life, I guess


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

If you noticed JJ stuck his in the mouth with a gaff. Just hold on tight when you do. I hate losing even my cheap jigs much less a flat sides.


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

There is now assist hooks made of wire instead of kevlar cord. I use them when kings and cuda/sharks start to own my jigs. Work well and havent noticed any loss of hookup %. You still get the action out of the jig that was intended


----------



## smooth seas (Feb 23, 2010)

were have you found the assist hooks with wire at?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Make them.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I make all of mine, as well. Never tried the wire kind, but if they bit through your assist cord, at least you would still get your jig back. I make mine out of 100 lb dacron doubled with superglue on the knot heat shrink. Never had one fail, and it's much cheaper than buying them and I can use whatever hooks I like.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

smooth seas said:


> were have you found the assist hooks with wire at?


 
If you don't want to make your own i have seen the wire assist hooks at academy. I'm sure local shops have them as well. They'd be really easy to make though.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

I stopped using the butterfly style jigs shortly after they came out due to the paint/finish coming off. I am a diamond jig man myself and have not noticed any difference in bites. As a matter of fact, one of my very good customers loves to bring an arsenal of butterflies with him and we normally wager on who will jig up more fish. My diamond or my action always wins. ALWAYS replace the hooks on the diamonds though.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I've started molding copies of all my favorite jigs, butterflys and diamond jigs. Use bondo for the mold and it's as simple as pouring lead sinkers. You can melt the lead in a ladle with a handheld propane or mapp gas torch. All you need to do is bend some stainless wire for the eye at the top, or cut off some old long j hook shanks and use the eys from those and stick them in your mold and clamp it.

Colors do not seem to matter at all, I recently lost every one of my homemades to the rig monsters and it feels a lot better losing 1 to 2 dollars a pop (hook, split, and solid) compared to $10 to $15. Some of them were really ugly and got smashed just as fast as the guys fishing expensive jigs beside me.

I think action is everything, AJs can't resist a super fast ripping jerking retrieve through the water column. I find that tuna's like the diamond jigs better and will almost always hit them on the drop. Just an observation


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

sorry for the derail on your post but at least it's jigging related. Your setup sounds ok. I wouldn't worry about paint that much, holo tape is a good idea. If you want ti to stick forever apply contact cement fisrt, then the tape, then coat the entire jig in 2 part envirotex lite epoxy and hang it for 8 hours. Hard as cement clear as glass and will revive your old jigs. Protects the paint too. You can buy it at hobby lobby or Michaels


----------



## smooth seas (Feb 23, 2010)

this sounds awesome i will definitely go by michaels before june 1st thanks.


----------

